

Ask HN: Did the Google Play Store fail at keeping itself clean? - sergiotapia

My father just bought himself an iPhone 4s and it&#x27;s the first I&#x27;ve used the Apple Appstore. All of the apps I saw were great and looked non-spammy. Even the free ones didn&#x27;t give me pause to install them.<p>Contrast this with the Google Play store where I have to cautiously read what permissions I&#x27;m giving and see that it doesn&#x27;t install ads everywhere. I do _not_ feel safe installing things from the Google Play store. It&#x27;s just mostly garbage, especially if you browse the Free Games section.<p>What can Google do clean up this mess and make the store feel safer?
======
byoung2
Google has a much lower set of standards than Apple. When I worked at
ClearChannel, our apps got into the Android store on the first try, where
Apple kept asking for revisions. They said our streaming video bitrate was too
high, and it would eat users data and battery life. They even made us retool
the app so that the RSS news feed sent a diff instead of the whole feed to
save a few KB. It was annoying, but in the end it made a better product.
Google lets anything into the store, and it shows. If they raise the bar now,
however, they'd still need to prune the crap that's already there.

EDIT: A good first step would be to do a basic review of permissions. I have
seen tip calculators that ask for location, SD card, read contacts, and more.
This is clearly not related to the core app functionality.

------
psyklic
I had the opposite experience. I heard about all the great games on the
iPhone, so I downloaded a bunch of 5-star games. However, I was shocked to
find that almost all of them were spammy and hardly let you play without
making an in-game purchase. To me, spammy games which basically require in-
game purchases do not merit a 5-star review. A free game on Android that is
only superficially free would not receive a 5-star review.

------
antocv
Yes. as a casual user its almost impossible to find useful not spying apps
there. Its basically full of spyware.

Google apps has made it OK for developers to make money on what on windows is
malware and requires anti malware software for.

